
Stripe using robots to respond inquires - harrietsealey
I noticed that Stripe been using robots to reply my questions. Very unprofessional.
======
edwinwee
Hrm, Stripe doesn’t use robots to respond. Can you forward those responses to
me at edwin@stripe.com and I can take a look?

~~~
harrietsealey
The robot name is Alex who using "Hey there!" type responses. I am 100% sure
he is robot not a human.

